# De-lurking after a couple of years!



## pond23 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi everyone!

  	I have finally de-lurked after following threads on this site for several years. Eek! I guess I am a bit shy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have been obsessed with makeup since I was a freshman in college, so for approximately a decade. MAC was my first love. It is still one of my favorite brands, along with: Chanel, Dior, Guerlain, Nars, MUFE, etc. I am a mauve lippie ho. LOL!

  	I love makeup because it is my only creative outlet. I am good with numbers and details, not with music, art or writing.

  	I have just started to venture into Edward Bess. So far I have tried the lipstick which has a fabulous texture.

  	I am a MAC NC15, Chanel 0.5 / 1.0.

  	I love, love, love this website! It is a great antidote to all of life's stresses and ups and downs.

  	Stephanie


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome! I just joined the de-lurking crew as well.


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey there Stephanie!!






  	On finally introducing yourself after all this time!!!

  	Welcome back on board and enjoy the forums in totality now!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Stephanie... Glad you finally posted! I guess I don't need to welcome you if you've been here for several years now


----------



## pond23 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome *mmarlbo*, *Soul Unique*, and *LittleMaryJane*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited to finally fully participate in the forums!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## pond23 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for the warm welcomes *mmarlbo*, *Soul Unique*, *LittleMaryJane* and *LMD84*!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am very excited to finally be posting on Specktra, my favorite beauty website!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Stephanie! So glad you finally de-lurked and posted!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello Stephanie!


----------

